# Peacock/Hap Tank - Future Problem?



## josenestor (Sep 1, 2013)

Six months ago I decided to put together a display 125 gal Malawi tank with Peacocks, Haps and yellow labs. To save money and curb aggression, I bought quite a nice selection of "most certainly" male juveniles ($10-$18 a piece). So far I have done well, I believe they ALL turned out to be males. six months ago they were all between 3/4" and 1-1/2". They now average between 1-1/2" to 3"+. Even though everyone seem to be getting along now, will I be looking for trouble in the future as they become adults (aggression or color). The only aggression I have observed has been between the yellow labs (I thought I picked out 2 males and 2 females, but ended up with 3 males and 1 female), it really hasn't been that bad and has been fun to watch. Below is my fish list:

Lemon Jake (1-1/2" colored)
Sunshine Peacock (2" little color)
German Red Peacock (1-1/2" colored)
Jacobfreibergi Peacock (1-1/2" little color)
Sulfurhead Peacock (latest acquisition, 1" colored)
Sulfurhead Hap (2" little color)
Electric Blue Ahli (1-1/2" colored)
Dragonblood Peacock (2" colored)
Lwanda Peacock (1-1/4" little color)
Placidochromis Phenochilus (1-1/2" colored, not blotches yet)
Blue Neon Pecock (2-1/4" some color)
Lethrinops Intermedius (2" colored)
Venustus (3" colored male)
OB Peacock (2-1/2" colored)
Yellow Labs (2-1/2" to 1-3/4" males X3, 1-1/2" female X1)
Bristtlenose Pleco (3" cleanup crew)

I have little experience with African cichlids and although my tank is doing great I would appreciate some advise.

Thanks

Jose


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

You might have some problems between the jake and the german red if that jake is a eureka red jake. And you might have problems between the lwanda and the lemon jake. Otherwise, I don't see any huge red flags, sometimes just comes down to personalities. The ahli is really a Sc. fryeri, I'm pretty sure ahli are rarely rarely rarely exported.

Just as an FYI, if you're picking up 3/4 to 1 inch haps and peacocks from a store that are "colored," you are probably dealing with hormoned fish. Furthermore, they could be females.


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

Kanorin said:


> You might have some problems between the jake and the german red if that jake is a eureka red jake. And you might have problems between the lwanda and the lemon jake. Otherwise, I don't see any huge red flags, sometimes just comes down to personalities. The ahli is really a Sc. fryeri, I'm pretty sure ahli are rarely rarely rarely exported.
> 
> Just as an FYI, if you're picking up 3/4 to 1 inch haps and peacocks from a store that are "colored," you are probably dealing with hormoned fish. Furthermore, they could be females.


I agree here. The Jakes will probably be aggressive towards any other yellow/red/orange fish.

Also any fish under 1 1/2 inch that are colored more than likely are hormoned. Most haps and peacocks will show flashes of color around 2" and are not fully colored until 4". Some of the larger haps won't start to color until around 4".


----------



## josenestor (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks Kanorin.

I know what you are saying about the hormones. I have had these for 6 months and the fish have not lost their color, in fact they have gained more. I could be off on the sizes a bit since I see the fish every day and have not actually measured. I will try to post some photos ASAP. The Lemon Jake and the German Red are pretty much inseparable. They swim together all the time. I hope that stays the same, but thanks for the heads up. The Lwanda was one of the small ones 6 months ago and it is just starting to get a little bit color. I am hoping that because it was small compared to the others, it will be less likely to be as aggressive as normal. But I will keep an eye on him as well.

Do you see any issues between the sulfurhead peacock and the sulfurhead hap? I ended up getting the peacock as a recent purchase b/c he was cheap (~$20) and I thought the hap was a female. I am now pretty sure the hap is a male as well, although not much color yet.


----------



## Schticky Schnauzer (Aug 2, 2013)

Eventually the 3 Jake types will have some issues, most definitely between the Lemon, and whatever variant the one you list Just as a Jacobfreibergi. Also, the Lemon and the "sunshine" will look very similar in coloration, so be aware of clashes there. The Sulferheads will only really have the Stripe on the head in common, so no worries there. Be aware though, The Sulferhead peacock, may not color well. They can be shy.


----------



## josenestor (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you all very much for your detailed responses. I am in the process of posting photos of the fish. Hopefully they will be up in a couple of days.

The age of the fish was one of my considerations when I put the tank together (other considerations were All Male, Size of Tank, Peacocks/Haps instead of Mbuna). I hoped that by buying very young fish and having them growing up together, there would not be too much aggression as they became adults. Has this been anyone's experience or are the similar colored fish be aggressive towards each other regardless?

I have an extremely peaceful tank right now and everyone seems to get along after 6 months. But I have never kept Africans and I appreciate the feed back.

Thanks

Jose


----------



## josenestor (Sep 1, 2013)

I missed to mention a bit of overcrowding as a consideration to lessen aggression.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

josenestor said:


> I hoped that by buying very young fish and having them growing up together, there would not be too much aggression as they became adults. Has this been anyone's experience or are the similar colored fish be aggressive towards each other regardless?


I have not found it to be true that having the fish grow up together lessened aggression at maturity.


----------



## josenestor (Sep 1, 2013)

I always felt my show tank would not be complete without Synodontis M. catfish and yesterday I got three for under $10 each !!! There was also a very nicely priced Taiwan Reef male just starting to color up and I could not resist. So now I do think I am finally done with my stocking list for my 125G. There was one scary moment when my Lwanda decided to taste catfish as I added the last Synodontis. I guess Synodontis spines don't taste very well to Lwandas because he spit it right back out. The catfish are on the smaller side, about 1-1/4". But I am guessing they will do ok based on what I saw.

So here is the list:

Lemon Jake (2" colored male)
Sunshine Peacock (2" starting to color male)
German Red Peacock (2" colored male)
Jacobfreibergi RedPeacock (FEMALE!!!! Darn!)
Sulfurhead Peacock (1-1/2" coloring up male)
Sulfurhead Hap (2-1/2" little color)
Electric Blue Ahli (2-1/2" colored male)
Dragonblood Peacock (3" colored)
Lwanda Peacock (2-1/4" almost colored male)
Placidochromis Phenochilus (2" male, not blotches yet)
Ivory Head Mloto Hap (2-1/4" colored male)(I bought this fish as a Blue Neon Peacock)
Lethrinops Intermedius (2-1/2" colored male)
Venustus (4" colored male)
OB Peacock (4" colored male)
Taiwan Reef (2" coloring male)
Yellow Labs (3" to 2-1/2" males X3, 1-1/2" female X1)
Bristtlenose Pleco (3" cleanup crew)

I am considering removing the female jake and would welcome suggestions how to catch her.


----------



## josenestor (Sep 1, 2013)

I finally got around to taking and uploading pictures. This is my first time and my camera is not very good. But here they are:

Front View of Tank. DIY Trickle Filter, Canopy, Stand, Overflow. I went light with the paint because most tanks are dark or wood color.


Lwanda finally coloring up


OB Peand Ivory Head Mloto??


Sunshine Peacock beginning to color up


Sulfur Head Peacock A. Myelandi (juvi)


Eureka Red (Female !!! all the waiting...)


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

1. the "Sunshine Peacock" might be a Lemon Jake. Doesn't look like either Stuartgranti Maleri or Baenschi.

2. what you call the Sulfur Head Peacock is definitely not one. Not sure if that is a pure fish.


----------



## josenestor (Sep 1, 2013)

Dragon Blood Peacock


Lemon Jake Peacock


Electric Blue Hap


Pheno, one day he will be amazing


A. Rubensce Peacock being camera shy


Taiwan Reef Juvi Male


Venustus 4 inches


Ivory Head Mloto (I think, need help w this one!) (Sold to me as Blue Neon Peacock)


Sulfur Head Hap Male (Egg Spots, Big, But not much color yet) (I have been told they take a long time)


Intermedius


----------



## josenestor (Sep 1, 2013)

I was sold a Blue Neon Peacock and a Sunshine Peacock. I have debated whether the fish I call Sunshine is either. But I am leaning towards Sunshine at this point. I am no expert though. What I call an Ivory Head Mloto was a curve ball I was not expecting. I know little about this fish other than it is a hapor whether it is an Mloto. I could be wrong on the ID.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Well what you have listed as Lemon Jake is the Sunshine Maleri, and the fish you have named as Sunshine should be the Lemon Jake.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

The ivoryhead mloto shouldn't have egg spots in the anal fin. it looks more like a "sulphur head hap" hybrid that's common in the hobby now.

I agree that the fish you have id'd as lemon jake looks like a sunshine peacock.

The sulphurhead hap doesn't look like Protomelas spilonotus "mara rock" to me. it lacks the horizontal mid-line it should have.


----------



## josenestor (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you all very much for the feedback.

I have to admit that I am a bit confused regarding the sunshine and lemon jake peacocks. I have visited a couple of profile sites to try to identify the differences between the two types and I have to be honest that I cannot. I would appreciate if someone can point out the specific differences (i.e., some blue on the body, different shaped head, etc.).

I also want to say that the fish I labeled "sulfur head hap" is not the actual fish I believe to be the sulfur head hap, my apologies. I will try to take a picture of that fish and post it as well.

Regarding the "Mloto", is this the adult coloration? There is a photo of a subadult male in this forum that shows egg spots:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1448

I have seen sulfur head haps and the shape and colors are quite different from this fish. But please let me know if you know of photos showing the hybrid you are referring to. Thanks!

All my fish are still fairly young. Perhaps that impacts the id somewhat.


----------



## josenestor (Sep 1, 2013)

These are photos of what I think is a juvi sulfur head hap male not showing color yet. I estimate this fish is less than 1 y.o.





I really like the look of the sulfur head hap and would like this one to be so I appreciate all opinions.

Thanks.


----------

